# 7 Rem Mag Ammo



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Federal classic 150 gr soft point. 
Have 5 boxes for 20 each.

Here's a link to KSL add for pics. 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=36976396&cat=225


----------

